# Runt Pigeons



## ~Racer Pigeon~ (Jun 19, 2006)

My Father bought some of these yesterday and they are the strangest looking things I have ever seen lol. They are quite plump with short legs and have a short tail. Has anybody ever seen these before? The ones we have are beautiful colours. 

I was just wondering if anybody has any information about them? I have tried to find info online but there seems to be nothing on Runt Pigeons. I did find a little section about them but it wasn't much. We do know a little bit about them but it would be nice to have a lot more knowledge.  

All info would be very much appreciated!

I hope I put this in the right section. I'm only new and I wasn't sure!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

I have never heard of them before but i did some research for you and i found this :

Runt Pigeons
aka Giant Runts or Roman Pigeons


The Runt is, strangely, the largest of the pigeons, averaging 2 1/2 pounds with exceptional birds reaching 3 1/2. It is also one of the oldest breeds, with birds of very similar type being described in Roman days. 

Although it is a slow breeder, and so not used commercially, its blood has been diffused into many of the commercial squab breeds to increase their size. 

Source: http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Runts/BRKRunt.html

ALSO this site has some good information:http://www.showpigeons.ca/standardgr.htm

or go to their homepage: http://www.showpigeons.ca/


i got these from searching yahoo search engine.

Hope i helped.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello ~Racer Pigeon~,

One of our moderators, Brad has some beautiful Runt pigeons, I'm sure he will be happy to share when he can.

Thank you for providing that information Flying_Pidgy. That was very kind of you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are big and beautiful. Use our search function and put in "runt pigeons" and you should see many of Pigeonpal2002's (Brad) post about his runts, and others who have had them. 

I didn't know pigeons could be as large as runts until I joined the forum and read about Brad's wonderful pigeons.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I used to have a pair of brown runts they where very cute pigeons but I had to get rid of them because of there large smally poops they always wanted to poop out of the cage never in.


----------



## ~Racer Pigeon~ (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies. Also, thank you very much for the information Flying_Pidgy. It was very helpful! 

They're a very beautiful pigeon but are quite bizarre in shape lol. I love them! My brother thinks they're weird but oh well. I shall go and search for this topic, thanks again!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

~Racer Pigeon~ said:


> Thank you all for your replies. Also, thank you very much for the information Flying_Pidgy. It was very helpful!
> 
> They're a very beautiful pigeon but are quite bizarre in shape lol. I love them! My brother thinks they're weird but oh well. I shall go and search for this topic, thanks again!


no problem at all! im glad you brought it up because i learned something aswell. =)!!


----------

